# Coat color help please..?



## JuiceStinnett (Aug 22, 2016)

Color of coat he may have..?


----------



## JuiceStinnett (Aug 22, 2016)

I was told he was a blue fawn...


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

A blue fawn would have a blue nose.
This pups nose is red. 
You're breeder is either color blind, or completely uneducated and shouldn't be breeding.


----------



## JuiceStinnett (Aug 22, 2016)

K so that don't answer my question just trying to figure out what color my pup is to someone that is more educated in pit bull colors/breeds thanks for your info..


----------



## GunnersMommy (Aug 30, 2016)

Can someone tell me what color my pup is? He's 5 months old and he's a rescue is he tan or blue fawn?? Thanks!!!


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

JuiceStinnett said:


> K so that don't answer my question just trying to figure out what color my pup is to someone that is more educated in pit bull colors/breeds thanks for your info..


He appears red/red nose or possibly chocolate/red nose. There is nothing blue or fawn about the pup. Which is where I was going with my last post.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

GunnersMommy said:


> Can someone tell me what color my pup is? He's 5 months old and he's a rescue is he tan or blue fawn?? Thanks!!!


This would be blue fawn, per the close up pic in your thread.


----------



## GunnersMommy (Aug 30, 2016)

Thanks so much for your help!


----------

